# Llamas guarding chickens question



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

We're discussing the idea of using Llamas as guard animals. I'm a fiber addict so having the wool would be awesome, in addition to the ability for the Llama to graze with the animals rather than having another feed source... So the question is we intend to use intense grazing management for the cows and horses with the chickens following two paddocks behind. Will this be a problem for the Llamas with the chickens? The concern is that the pasture will already be heavily grazed by the time the chickens get there and letting the Llamas graze would inhibit the regrowth or there just wouldn't be adequate grazing for them. The other question is how many Llamas do we need for a small flock of chickens or is it more about the size of the area the chickens will be in?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Move the horses and cows before they graze it all down. If you move them every day, make sure you are giving them enough for a day and half. If you move them every two days, make sure there is enough for three days.

Llamas are herd animals. Guard llamas are bonded when they are babies with the animals they will guard and those animals become the herd. This isn't really what you are doing. You don't need the llamas to bond with the chickens, and I don't think they will anyway. Just get your little herd of llamas and put the chickens in with them. The llamas will still run off predators. 

You also could put the chickens in with the cows and horses. The cows and horses will protect themselves by running off any dogs.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I have my doubts a llama would really care if a raccoon, mink, weasel, hawk, probably even a fox were killing a chicken. It may be curious and go see whats happening scaring the predator for a short period but thats about it. I am sure someone will correct me how their llama once killed a raccoon or something but llamas often fall prey themselves. Just google llamas attacked or killed and you will see that the fall prey to dogs, coyotes, mtn, lions, bears and wolves as well. 

Maura problem has the best answer just run the chickens with the horses and cows. They will provide just as much protection as a llama and less likely to become prey themselves.


----------



## HayBabies (Feb 27, 2013)

We had a llama with our goats, ducks, turkeys, chickens, guineas ect. She just stood there watching two dogs kill everything they could bite. Not even worth having around if you ask me.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Agree with the last 2 posters, our llama hated sheep, couldn't care less about goats, preferred deer to horses. I never saw our llama do anything in the way of "guarding", she was more like an early warning system that the sheep ignored. Maybe if you get a young one and put it with sheep or goats it'll bond, but poultry? I kind of doubt it. Our neighbors had an intact male that was very territorial, but he was more like a nasty dog than a benign guard animal. Cut up some of their cattle and hogs with the fangs.

Just my 2 cents, but llamas didn't work out at all for us.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Only my dog and geese successfully guard the chickens. The ol' donkey stomped on every chicken that wondered its way into the paddock. The llamas were good for nothing, unless you spin and are/someone in the family is allergic to lanolin.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome (Jun 17, 2013)

ahhh man! Ya'll are taking the wind out of my sails! LOL 
I do spin and was looking forward to having some nice llama wool to spin, but we're pretty set on all of our animals being dual purpose, or extremely useful so we'd more likely get sheep for wool and meat.
Guess it's back to dogs for guarding the animals, thanks!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

FWIW, Pyrenes hair is allegedly capable of being spun. And judging from the amount they shed it shouldn't be hard to come up with enough to outfit the entire population of a small nation with sweaters, socks and mittens from just one dog!!!:grin:


----------



## HayBabies (Feb 27, 2013)

Llamas are fun animals in their own way, but just don't expect them to protect anything.


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

We've had llamas for years and they've always done a good job guarding.
I've seen them go after coyotes, foxes, wild dogs and 1 even tried to take on a mountain lion.
That 1 didn't survive the encounter.
We also run some great pyreneese due to our heavy predator load.

Older female llamas seem to guard the best once they've bonded to whatever they are supposed
to guard. Single llamas seem to work best for guards. 

Not unusual for us to see a chicken or a young goat standing on top of the llama.


----------

